# [SOLVED] Gigaware 4 GB MP3 Player



## bounder33 (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't find my user manual. When I try to turn the player on I get the icon of a lock and I can't remember how to turn it off.


----------



## bounder33 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware 4 GB MP3 Player*

I found it. Bounder33


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Gigaware 4 GB MP3 Player*

Thanks for letting us know, Bounder...

Welcome to TSF :wave:


----------

